# HELP Tetra turns into a "blowfish"



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

Please help me..or better my red serpea tetra - she/he is swimming and eating normal, but has an blow belly...getting bigger everyday. I did research on the net about dropsy, but she/he looks smooth, just with a very big belly..what can I do? All other 7 red serpea tetras look just fine, everything is at usual. Thank you very much!


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Could be constipation, dropsy, or maybe internal parasites...do you have another tank that you can put the fish into until you can find out what is wrong with it? Someone with more experiance will be able to help you diagnose it better.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hows ur feeding? Any white poo? It would be best if you could move the sick fish in a quarantine tank so you could really observe. Big belly is usually caused by overfeeding (constipation), internal bacteria (like dropsy) and internal parasites. If nothing really wrong with the behavior of the fish besides the big belly, try not to feed the fish for 2-3 days then feed them in small amounts of veggies or laxative food like uncooked green peas (remove the coverof the peas).


----------

